# The Urban Standard



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

coffee shop, cafe, and boutique located in the loft district in downtown birmingham, al.

full service coffee bar with excellent breakfast and lunch menus. we use primavera coffee roaster's coffee and serve all the classics (no starbucks drinks here) with a limited flavored syrup selection from monin as well.

mon-wed 7:00am-6:00pm

thurs-fri 7:00am-10:00pm

sat 8:00am-10:00pm

sun closed

More...


----------

